# RIP OFF DEALER



## Hossack12345 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi guys,

My 52 plate TT recently suffered a flat battery which knocked the radio into safe mode. I don't have a radio code, so went on to the dealer, who asked for £35 to give me it and another £10 to show me how to put it in! Total rip off.

Anyone on here able to help with a code?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dealer should give it foc or soo i thought........does it not have the code in the book?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It shows you haw to put the code in in the handbook


----------



## Hossack12345 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sadly not. It was a private sale but the guy I bought it from got it from the dealer, second hand. Couldn't believe it when they asked for £35 to give me a code from a book!
Thought someone on here would be able to help me get it going again!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Hossack12345 said:


> Sadly not. It was a private sale but the guy I bought it from got it from the dealer, second hand. Couldn't believe it when they asked for £35 to give me a code from a book!
> Thought someone on here would be able to help me get it going again!


alas all bose have a diff code so no one could help you out bud........time to put the £35 towards an upgrade of a head unit and move on me thinks


----------



## Hossack12345 (Feb 5, 2012)

I seen a few guys posting on different forums who said they could get codes....from the serial number?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Remove radio to get serial number & try a different dealer to get code. As has been said should be FOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hossack12345 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry to sound like a numpty, but how do you get the radio out?!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If it should be FOC then try contacting Audi CS see if they can help


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Radio removal keys. Click link... You will require proof of ownership when you go to dealer.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... &langId=-1

Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not sure it is FOC as they say they have to hook it up to diagnostic machine to get it :?


----------



## Hossack12345 (Feb 5, 2012)

Can any garage unlock it or just an Audi dealer?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hossack12345 said:


> Can any garage unlock it or just an Audi dealer?


Has to be a dealer I think they are the only ones who can get the code


----------



## Hossack12345 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nobody on here works at a dealers...?!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never understood why people think they can get a company to provide a service for free :?

If you bought the car direct from that dealer, or have an Audi warranty then fair enough but you can't expect that kind of free service extended to the 3rd or 4th owner many years later.

There are a few dealers out there that don't mind doing this for nothing but my advise is, just don't _expect _it.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> It shows you haw to put the code in in the handbook


No it doesn't, it shows you how to not haw to. :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> Not sure it is FOC as they say they have to hook it up to diagnostic machine to get it :?


They dont. THey just put the serial number into some software application and the code pops out. Takes them all of 2 mins.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

aberdeen stealers want to charge me 90qd to put it on diagnostic to tell me what is wrong with my wipers and then extra to fix it ,,, not fkn likely pal


----------



## straut (Aug 31, 2011)

Well heres how to put it in when you have it
http://www.wak-tt.com/radio-ii/saferadio.htm


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

roddy said:


> aberdeen stealers want to charge me 90qd to put it on diagnostic to tell me what is wrong with my wipers and then extra to fix it ,,, not fkn likely pal


ha ha,, listen to this,,,,,,,,,,, so they phoned me today to confirm my apointment tomorrow ,,, i told them i had no intention of attending and questioned them on how they can charge me that sort of money for a ten minute diagnostic and concluded by giving her a good ribing and accused them of attempted theft !!!,,oooooooooo,, sir,,, let me see what i can do on the diagnostic price for you , i will call you back,,,,, 5 mins the phone rings,, i was not even going to answere but thot what the hell,,, sir,, i can offer you the diag at a 50% discount and fit your new coil pack,, sir,, and if we find the fault with in the one hour we will not charge labour to replace the part, sir, a new stock is 75 qd..... sir !!!!!!!! ok booked it in !!!!!!!!!! ( now preparing how to cover all bases as they obv going to try and get my money somehow :wink: )


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

I work as a tech at Audi Dealer, but it's not a simple case of looking up a code in a book unfortunately


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

holliett said:


> I work as a tech at Audi Dealer, but it's not a simple case of looking up a code in a book unfortunately


When Audi Worcester did mine (for Free and the coils without me even knowing there was a recall) their tech said he had to go into the Audi mainframe in Germany to get the code, bull or not but it makes sense......Steve


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

It's free to get the code, says so in the stereo instruction book on the inside front page.


----------

